# ATI Tool, lower find by what?



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2004)

I am determining my max core and mem and there are two things I remember reading but I cannot find anymore. One is, after you determine the max core and memory, your supposed to lower it down a certain amount to be safe... like 5-10 points or something. Also, how long are you supposed to let the tests run? I don't think I can safely do 10 hours or something like that since I will not be able to watch my computer adn I remember people saying you should keep an eye on it. Also, when do you know when to stop finding? When you get artifacts of course, but what about temperature, should you lower it at a certain temp? I am using a 9800 xt with ati silencer 3. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2004)

Also, how do you know when your clock is being raised? I am watching and it has been over an hour now and I have not seen any numbers increase anywhere.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 9, 2004)

Well if its not raising then its not gonna be checking 
I would think 9800s clocks werent locked but you might wanna try the Softmod drivers


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2004)

2004-12-09 09:10:59	Find Max Core started...
2004-12-09 09:11:02	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-12-09 09:11:05	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-12-09 09:11:08	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-12-09 09:11:11	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-12-09 09:11:14	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-12-09 09:11:17	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-12-09 09:11:20	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-12-09 09:11:23	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-12-09 09:11:26	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00

That is essentially what I was getting... now could you explain these softmod drivers? Also, I can set the core and memory myself, I have been able to for a while, especiialy with the omega drivers... but for some reason ATI tool doesnt seem to scan


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok, I restarted it and it is raising now... so about the other questions. How long should I run it, when found how much should I decrease the value, ect.?

(It still says clock and mem set to 0.00 in the log, but I see it raising.)


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 9, 2004)

well are you getting that from the Log file and that all depends on which version of the tool your using I found the Non Beta one didnt show anything in the logs for me either but if its movin the clocks on the Main page then its doin it. The Latest Omegas give me a Weird Message about TAA being on so if your using those it may be the issue as I havent tryed the Max Core/Mem settings since installing them 
The Softmods are essentially the ATI's with any Clock Protection Removed


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2004)

I am not using the omegas at the moment, just the normal ATIs. Also, along with the other questions, which should I find first? Mem or Core?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 9, 2004)

well you can set it to run for a certain amount of time. But I would say run it until you see Artifacts or you could look around and see what other have limited their Cards too I myself have a 9600 so I know my Mem's Max is 250(the Rams max speed) and I set my limits to 450 Core/250 Mem but thats me and Im playing it safe. When I OC I just use Pro core speeds and equal Memory which works out to 23% or 240 but again thats just me. You have a 9800XT and has alot more power


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 9, 2004)

Doesnt matter which one ya wanna find first


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2004)

I heard something about doing memory first on the old forums.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 9, 2004)

Up to you really but Memory will be the less Stable of the 2


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2004)

Does anyone know how long to let is run or by how much to decrease the setting by whenever the highest point is found? Was it not like 5 or 10 points?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh well, doesnt seem like I will ever be able to OC. I checked out what my overdrive sets it too, 418, and if ATI tool goes anywhere above it, I start getting artifacts and lines. So, that just sucks, but hey, at least witht he silencer I have a cooler case.


----------



## bim27142 (Dec 9, 2004)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> I heard something about doing memory first on the old forums.



does not really matter at all in my experience... as to how long you'll run it, just try as long as you can...in my case since i don't like waiting too much, i just allowed it to run for a couple of minutes(abotu 30) while closely monitoring the 3d window. the clocks where rising anyway in that period of time with no artifacts...but i think it depends on the card really, in my case, the mem clock was rising way much faster than the core clock using the "find max" of atitool...my card is an "infant" brother of yours...    a gecube radeon 9550XT...


----------



## bim27142 (Dec 9, 2004)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> Oh well, doesnt seem like I will ever be able to OC. I checked out what my overdrive sets it too, 418, and if ATI tool goes anywhere above it, I start getting artifacts and lines. So, that just sucks, but hey, at least witht he silencer I have a cooler case.



i think atitool can unlock OC locked cards in real time... did your try that one? its in the options menu of atitool i think...


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 10, 2004)

Misunderstanding, I can overclock, but I can't. I can move the sliders and they take effect, but if I go above 418, which is the number "Overdrive" achieves, then I get artifacts, ect. So I can't OC, but I can. Get my drift?


----------



## kRaZeD (Dec 10, 2004)

turn overdrive off

then u should hopefully be able to overclock properly.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 10, 2004)

Another misunderstanding. It is off, I was saying that when I try to OC, I cannot reach BEYOND what I WOULD get with overdrive on.


----------



## kirunaboy (Dec 16, 2004)

it dosen`t matter but some cards hanged up if you start with core. maxmemory and then maxcore thats too recomend


----------

